# Moving peep sight



## jaemersonke (Jul 19, 2006)

does anybody have any suggestions on how to keep a peep sight from moving up or down. i just got a new bow and it is frustrating trying to sight it in with a moving peep sight. thanks.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What kind of peep is it? What kind of string? Is it braided in? Is the string un braided? I guess alittle more info is kinda needed without looking at it!

Where are you located?

Mike


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

You can tie it off above and below with some simple string and wax... this is what Scheels will do but to be honest, if you have to ask the question it would be better for you and your consistency to have Scheels ro whatever sports shop do it for you. Probably $10 bucks... done right.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

northdakotakid said:


> You can tie it off above and below with some simple string and wax... this is what Scheels will do but to be honest, if you have to ask the question it would be better for you and your consistency to have Scheels ro whatever sports shop do it for you. Probably $10 bucks... done right.


Exactly what I was going to say after I got some more info! I would just bring it to the place you bought it from. It will take them about a min and a half.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

be sure to watch what they do and don't be afraid to ask questions. If they seem at all annoyed by your inquisitive attitude, just remember that you're paying them and then find someone else to do your bow work in the future. Most guys will/should be happy to answer questions. You've got to learn somehow. Also, don't be afraid to do a little tinkering yourself. Just tinker carefully.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I have found that about 4-6 pound fireline works great for tieing anything from a serving to a peep sight on.


----------



## jaemersonke (Jul 19, 2006)

I have no idea what kind of sight it is. i guess i will just take it back to sportsmans and have them do it. thanks.

hunt4p&y im in idaho


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

jaemersonke said:


> I have no idea what kind of sight it is. i guess i will just take it back to sportsmans and have them do it. thanks.
> 
> hunt4p&y im in idaho


Sounds like a good idea! They should be able to hook you up!

Nothing more frustrating then a peep that turns!


----------



## jaemersonke (Jul 19, 2006)

ya no kidding


----------

